# Gaggia classic age..



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello I am looking at purchasing a second hand classic.. the ones I'm looking at are about 12 years old which seems incredibly old and feel like I'm throwing good money away. Should I get something newer? Prices are about £ 150. Most say they are good condition etc.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

all parts are available and they roll on indefinitely, in many ways they are a very green product as they are easily maintained and repaired. - gaggiamanualservices - forum member repairs, tests and sells on here for around £150.

The design didn't change until 2015 because of EU legislation so its got 20 years of reliability built into it.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for reply, so quick! Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have owned two 10 year old Gaggia Classics.

Both are still going as far as I am aware, aged 13 and 18.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Age is just a number


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I've bought a few for friends and family over the years, including 4 eBay sales of machines in need of attention for about £80 each - of these, 3 just needed very superficial cleaning and descaling, one needed a new group head seal. The other needed a full overhaul & I haven't yet split the boiler from the head because of a damaged Allen screw (should be done over this holiday). The other 3 have been in daily use for years with no problems, as has the one I use at work, bought new about ten years ago. My oldest is a 'gold' chromed one bought refurbished about 15 years ago. It ran daily til last year when I found some bad corrosion between the boiler and the group head made a seal impossible - a local bike mechanic welded a couple of lumps into the boiler and machined the face flat again for £10, a set of seals is under another tenner, and it's as good as new. I think the lesson may be to descale regularly, even if you live in a soft water area as I do.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm mainly a milk based coffee drinker.. should I get a rancilio wand for gaggia classic and why?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The rancilo wand swop is the most common of mods to classics - the standard wand has a fake micro foam device that channels air through the wand as well as steam to create a foam - but its not a microfoam - the very smooth silky textured milk. The rancilo wand is longer and is just a tube and single steam hole, its the same as professional steam arms, making the creation of microfoam possible.

There are plenty of guides on how to change a steam arm and vids too.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Which version of wand do I need for my gaggia classic machine? It's a 2001 machine I think


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I believe Happy Donkey dot co dot uk sells the wand and the nut package, so it is a straight swap.

PS: My understanding its the V1 version.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its the mk 1 or 2 version I believe - £12 on ebay - but you will need to swop the nut from your current arm to it - or buy it already converted for £18 here https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html

its easy to swop the nut - but its up to you ;-)


----------



## igrnt (Dec 31, 2016)

Can you do the Rancilio mod to the 2015 version too?


----------

